# Radhose mit möglichst dickem Polster



## thorsten73 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
habe echt Schmerzen direkt an den Sitzknochen bei längeren Touren. Sattel ist neu, Ergon - lt. Beratung passt, auch die Breite. Meine alte Hose ist i.d.T. 2.5 Jahre alt und hat viel mitgemacht, ist echt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 
Jetzt habe ich heute länger mit dem Assos Händler gesprochen und er empfahl die Assos Cento - perfekt für lange Touren, sollte das Problem beheben können, Sitzpolster 10mm. Kostet leider 240 Euro... 
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte? Bzw. einen Tipp für möglichst dicke Sitzpolster? Ich bin noch auf die Vaude aufmerksam geworden:

http://www.vaude.com/de-CH/Unterneh...ights/Sommer-2014/Sommer-2013/Fest-im-Sattel/

Ja, hab schon die SUFU benutzt, aber bin so nicht fündig geworden. Danke für Tipps!

Thorsten


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2015)

ein dickes sitzpolster ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit gutem sitzkomfort!

vor allem muss der sattel zum fahrer und der sitzposition passen.
das polster kann auf langen fahrten unterstützen, aber nicht die probleme beheben die schon da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich würde aus meiner Erfahrung ein eher dünnes, aber sehr festes Polster empfehlen. Damit habe ich z.B. weniger Probleme als mit dicken Polstern.
Dann hilft: fahren, fahren, fahren. Der Sitzknochen gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an die Belastung.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> Sattel ist neu, Ergon - lt. Beratung passt, auch die Breite.



Er muss *dir* passen, Ergon kann nicht wissen was dir passt.
Wenn man Geld verbrennen möchte kann man natürlich auch Assos kaufen.


----------



## thorsten73 (14. Juli 2015)

ich fahre eigentlich schon recht viel. ich muss nicht zwingend assos kaufen, deshalb frage ich ja. problem ist aber auch, ich kann ja nicht 3 verschiedene hosen kaufen... welche hose hat denn ein eher dünnes aber festes polster und damit dann auch guten komfort?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ein paar x-bionic Hosen. Sehen zwar etwas seltsam aus und gehen eigentlich nur unter Baggies, aber die haben ein super festes Polster für lange Touren.


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2015)

Habe ja auch ein paar Asoshosen, aber für richtige Langstrecken (300+) ziehe ich am liebsten meine Levervehosen an.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2015)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> ich fahre eigentlich schon recht viel. ich muss nicht zwingend assos kaufen, deshalb frage ich ja. problem ist aber auch, ich kann ja nicht 3 verschiedene hosen kaufen... welche hose hat denn ein eher dünnes aber festes polster und damit dann auch guten komfort?



Wenn ein Sattel mit ungepolsterter Hose einige (nicht viele) km fahrbar ist, ist er ok. Danach kann man auf die Suche nach einer Radhose gehen. Wobei es IMHO da nicht auf die Dicke des Polsters ankommt, sondern welche Qualität es hat. 

Ich denke nicht, dass man Sattelprobleme mit Windelhosen in den Griff bekommt. 
Gore fand ich daher weniger gut. Stadler Hausmarke besser. Auch die Sombrio tuts. Assos ist sicher nicht falsch...


----------



## MucPaul (14. Juli 2015)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe echt Schmerzen direkt an den Sitzknochen bei längeren Touren. Sattel ist neu, Ergon - lt. Beratung passt, auch die Breite. Meine alte Hose ist i.d.T. 2.5 Jahre alt und hat viel mitgemacht, ist echt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
> Jetzt habe ich heute länger mit dem Assos Händler gesprochen und er empfahl die Assos Cento - perfekt für lange Touren, sollte das Problem beheben können, Sitzpolster 10mm. Kostet leider 240 Euro...
> Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte? Bzw. einen Tipp für möglichst dicke Sitzpolster? Ich bin noch auf die Vaude aufmerksam geworden:
> ...


Das mit möglichst dickem Polster dachte ich auch mal. Habe mir die Gonso California gekauft, welche das orangene Gel Polster hat. Das ist das dickste von Gonso.
Nach 150km hatte ich einen schmerzenden Hintern, bei 200km war mein Hintern knallrot und wund!
Wenn Du ein dickes Polster nimmst, darfst Du keinen dicken Gel-Sattel nehmen. War mein Fehler.
Beides muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Nimm am besten eine Rennrad Hose. Die sind für lange Strecken designed.


----------



## loellipop (15. Juli 2015)

Gibt noch von Löffler das "Comfort Extreme" Sitzpolster. Bitte unbedingt auf exakt diese Zusammensetzung der Wörter achten, weil irgendwas mit Comfort oder Extreme heißen die immer.
Das ist das dickste Polster von Löffler und findet nur in den exklusiveren Hosen Verwendung.
Die sind zwar auch teuer, kosten aber nur die Hälfte von einer Assos.
Eine Assos habe ich auch, aber ich trage lieber die Löffler.
Richtig ist, dass Sattel und Hose zusammen passen müssen, mein Lieblingssattel für Langstrecken ist von SMP der Strike Plus.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (15. Juli 2015)

Hatte auch vorher leichte Probleme und habe aber nun mein persönliches Gesamtkonzept mit Sattel und Hose gefunden!
Vorher war der Sattel zu weich und die Hose zu groß gekauft.
Nun ein Sattel von Specialized und die Hosen von Vaude "Craggy" oder wie die heißt.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nine-Race (15. Juli 2015)

Ich kann die Hosen von Leverve uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Hatte damit bei der AlbExtrem auf 240km keinerlei Probleme und quasi nichts gespürt. Mir kommt nichts anderes mehr ins Haus.



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Meine alte Hose ist i.d.T. 2.5 Jahre alt


Das Alter ist aber natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. Man kann das zwar nicht verallgemeinern, da jeder unterschiedlich viel fährt, aber: Ich entsorge Hosen i.d.R. nach grob einem Jahr - auch wenn sie optisch noch gut aussehen. Den Unterschied wenn man auf eine neue Hose des gleichen Modells wechselt ist deutlich spürbar (bzw. deutlich nicht spürbar )


----------



## loellipop (15. Juli 2015)

Nine-Race schrieb:


> ....., aber: Ich entsorge Hosen i.d.R. nach grob einem Jahr - auch wenn sie optisch noch gut aussehen. Den Unterschied wenn man auf eine neue Hose des gleichen Modells wechselt ist deutlich spürbar (bzw. deutlich nicht spürbar )



...sagt der schlaue Radlhosenverkäufer...


----------



## Nine-Race (15. Juli 2015)

loellipop schrieb:


> sagt der schlaue Radlhosenverkäufer


Sagt der bestimmt auch - mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass ich keiner bin.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juli 2015)

Habe eine GORE BIKE POWER...
Relativ dickes Polster - sehr gut für Langstrecken - also in Kombi mit meinem Sattel und meinem Hintern.


----------



## MucPaul (15. Juli 2015)

loellipop schrieb:


> ...sagt der schlaue Radlhosenverkäufer...


Sehe ich auch so...
Wenn es eine Gel Einlage ist, hält die praktisch ewig, wenn die Gelhülle nicht porös ist.
Schaumstoff (CoolMax) hat ca. 10 Jahre Lebenszeit und bleibt elastisch, bis es sich irgendwann zersetzt.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab mir jetzt ein paar Vorschläge angeschaut, gibt es denn die Leverve-Hosen oder die Löffler mit Comfort Extreme-Polster auch mit ohne Trägern? Finde die jeweils nur als Bib, was ich eigentlich nicht so gerne möchte.


@Sauerland-Guide
Die Vaude Craggy ist ja eine normale Baggy-Hose. Hast du von der dann einfach die mitgelieferte Innenhose mit Sitzpolster genommen?

@Robert-Ammersee
Welche X-Bionics denn? Die haben ja auch verschiedene Sitzpolster, wobei die Preise dort ja sich ja dann auch auf Assos-Niveau bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Juli 2015)

Das mache ich mal so, mal so. Wenn es sehr warm ist, lasse ich die Baggy weg, sonst normal fahre ich immer mit der Baggy-Innenhose -Combi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn du echte Schmerzen hast passt der Sattel nicht zu deiner Kiste!
Das kann auch keine Hose ausgleichen. Ich z.B habe lange gebraucht um den richtigen Sattel zu finden.
Hosen habe ich jetzt nur noch welche von Assos, habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Die Älteste müsste so 6-7 Jahre alt sein und ich trage sie immer noch.
Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung bei Assos Hosen, von mir
Sattel kannst nur du selbst rausfinden, ich fahre eine SQlab 611 und mit tut nix weh!


----------



## MucPaul (18. Juli 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn du echte Schmerzen hast passt der Sattel nicht zu deiner Kiste!
> Das kann auch keine Hose ausgleichen. Ich z.B habe lange gebraucht um den richtigen Sattel zu finden.
> Hosen habe ich jetzt nur noch welche von Assos, habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
> Die Älteste müsste so 6-7 Jahre alt sein und ich trage sie immer noch.
> ...



Naja, nicht ganz. Schau einen Rennrad Sattel an. Die sind meist komplett Carbon mit 0.1-1mm Polsterung. Der Comfort wird per Radhose und Chamois erreicht.
Assos ist natürlich gute Schweizer Qualität (zu schweizer Preisen!!!)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2015)

Stimmt auch, nur muss der Sattel passen!
Sonst nutzt die beste Hose mit Chamois gar nix. 
Ich bevorzuge übrigens Second Skin Hirschtalg für die Kiste
Assos Preise sind schon ne Hausnummer, dafür aber richtig gut


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

ach die kann man auch reiten?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2015)

Reite was immer Dir gefällt, oder werde geritten

Gemeint war das Zeug,
http://www.assos-onlineshop.de/ASSOS-Chamois-Creme


----------



## Bergsieger (22. Juli 2015)

Ich kann Etxe Ondo Orhi empfehlen.
Etxe Ondo ist im RR Bereich öfter Testsieger.
Alternativ Gore Xenon.

Die Sitzpolster kommen alle vom gleichen Hersteller.
http://www.elasticinterface.com/


----------



## MucPaul (23. Juli 2015)

Die einzigen guten Erfahrungen mit hochwertigen Inlays habe ich mit Craft und mit Bioracer gemacht. Kosten zwar einen Euro mehr, sind aber jeden Cent wert.
Von Assos habe ich auch nur gutes gehört, mit nur einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, wie auch bei Bionix. Aber das gibt's überall, auch bei Maserati und Ferrari. Assos und Bion-x spielen preislich ja in dieser Liga. :/


----------



## MucPaul (23. Juli 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, nur muss der Sattel passen!
> Sonst nutzt die beste Hose mit Chamois gar nix.
> Ich bevorzuge übrigens Second Skin Hirschtalg für die Kiste
> Assos Preise sind schon ne Hausnummer, dafür aber richtig gut



Wie sieht denn das aus mit Hirschtalg oder Hirschfettcreme aus der dm/Müller Drogerie? Gibt es da was gutes? Assos hat halt schon assige Preise. 
Ich wüßte halt nicht, wo man Xenofit kaufen kann ausser Internet.


----------



## Fahrenheit (28. Juli 2015)

Ich warte nur drauf, dass Assos ne Hose für 1000€ auf den Markt bringt...Wird wahrscheinlich *der* Kassenschlager  Spass beiseite, Passform und Bequemlichkeit spielen eine große Rolle. Daher sollte man Hosen verschiedener Hersteller mal probieren/anziehen. Mmn ist eine Hose für 100€ ausreichend. Die Assos Polster sind mir zu dick (Windelgefühl). Zudem habe ich keine gute Passform bei den Hosen gefunden. Oben zu eng und am Oberschenkel 2 fingerbreit Platz (bei normaler Figur, versch. Größen probiert). Ich will die Marke aber nicht madig machen. Wem´s taugt, der kann gerne 240€ für ne Radlhose ausgeben. Mir langt meine Löffler für 80€ voll und ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich keine gute Passform bei den Hosen gefunden. Oben zu eng und am Oberschenkel 2 fingerbreit Platz.



dann entspricht deine figur wahrscheinlich dem gegenteil vom assos model.


----------



## Fahrenheit (28. Juli 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> dann entspricht deine figur wahrscheinlich dem gegenteil vom assos model.



Weiss nicht was Du damit sagen willst, aber Hosen anderer Hersteller (z.Bsp. Sugoi, Gore, Löffler) passen mir in der Regel auf Anhieb und gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2015)

vielleicht ist der schnitt einfach für gut durchtrainierte radsportler mit überdurchschnittlich dicken oberschenkeln und ansonsten keinem gramm fett am körper gedacht.
d.h. nicht die hüfte ist der breiteste bereich am körper, wenn man an sich hinunter schaut, sondern die oberschenkel.
habe die tour zwar nicht genau verfolgt, aber nimm z.b. so einen bergfloh wie quintana. ein hemd mit dicken oberschenkeln.
ich habe letztens irgendwie die triathlon team challenge im tv gesehen. der schlussläufer der gewinner wäre ein gutes beispiel.

bei craft gibt es ja auch veschiedene schnitte. die elite serie ist z.b. komplett anders als die güntige einsteigerversion geschnitten.


----------



## marco312 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin

Ich hatte auch lange Sitz Probleme und habe ca. 12 Hosen probiert die beiden einzigsten mit denen es absolut keine Problem gibt sind die Sportful Super/Total Comfort und die De Soto  400-Mile Bib Bike Short.

Dazu fahre ich einen Selleroyal RESPIRO SOFT ATHLETIC Sattel auch das bequemste das ich je hatte.


----------



## honkori (2. August 2015)

Na ja...ich bin heute mal ohne Polster unterwegs gewesen.
Sicher keine dolle Tour und mit viel Asphalt -> https://www.strava.com/activities/359384157 aber mittlerweile liebe ich ihn -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Brooks/C17-Cambium-Sattel-p37350/ 
Das Dings ist genial !! 

ciiaooo


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Na ja...ich bin heute mal ohne Polster unterwegs gewesen.
> Sicher keine dolle Tour und mit viel Asphalt -> https://www.strava.com/activities/359384157 aber mittlerweile liebe ich ihn -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Brooks/C17-Cambium-Sattel-p37350/
> Das Dings ist genial !!
> 
> ciiaooo


Über den Cambium bin ich heute auch gestolpert. Klingt ja schon interessant, die Vorzüge eines Ledersattels ohne die Nachteile bei Nässe. Wobei ich 2,5h im Sattel gerade noch nicht so aussagekräftig finde (die Kilometerzahl ist eh nicht wichtig), da ist eigentlich noch fast jeder Sattel akzeptabel, der so einigermaßen passt. Bei 3,5 - 4h+ wirds dann interessant.
Wobei, ganz ohne Sitzpolster ist das dann auch wieder was anderes.


----------

